# Sony DVD RW DW-Q58A firmware update problem



## chimp007_uk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to hijack this thread... But I'm having exactly the same problem.

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop, and the Sony DW-Q58A drive stopped reading and buring CD's. I looked into it and most people advised flashing the firmware to the latest version. I was previously on UDS2. I downloaded the latest UYS4, and flashed the drive. All went ok and it said it was ok, however the drive's LED is now amber, indicating a problem and it still wont rear/burn CD's!

I have tried backdating the firmware to UDS2, however the UYS4 firmware has changed the drive name and put "UYS4" at the end, so the UDS2 firmware wont recognise the drive and being correct...

What can I do?! This is mighty frustrating.

I appreciate all and any support offered.

Chris


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is a dell oem drive and the firmware can only come from dell by the look of it

have a read here

The Firmware Page • View topic - sony DVD+-RW DW-Q58A firmware


----------

